# Is this really a Lop/Lionhead mix? If so, how big will she get?



## happatk

I contacted a person on selling two cute little girl bunnies and the picture she sent me is the same as the one in the following link.

http://richmond.craigslist.org/pet/1377031693.htm

My question is if that bunny is a Lop/Lionhead mix (even though it's ears aren't floppy?), and if so, how big do you think it'll get? I'm trying to decide between a Jersey Wooly, a Hollland Lop, and this mystery bunny, and I'm looking for the smallest and sweetest breed of the bunch. This bunny is apparently 12 weeks old now, too, so I dunno if it's already bonded to the person who owns it now or if its too late to train it. 

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## SweetSassy

Picture not showing up.


----------



## Orchid

page not found....


----------



## happatk

Oh, sorry, I dunno what went wrong. : / 

This one should work.:bunnydance:

http://images.craigslist.org/3n43m03l55O75R25Sb99g450de86a655b191a.jpg


----------



## Orchid

WOW! :shock:

That looks just like the little girl Bella I am looking to adopt right now...Because of the pic I had thought Lionhead...but when I met her the lady says she feels Jersey Wooly is more on the money...

Your pic is better then the one I have of Bella...

Bella is foofy-ier....with less black on her back and maybe smaller ears....

As to attachments....Bella seemed to like me rather well today when we met...I think with my limited knowledge it really is between you and the bun....Chemistry and all that...Bella is probably a Jan or Feb bun....old enough,, but was still a happy, binky like crazy, loved to be loved little girl who I found rather sweet...

There is a breed called hotot I think and the eyes remind me of that...perhaps a mix with lionhead...

Simon, who is my Avatar was a mini lop/Rex/Lionhead....One of his ears was always up after he grew into himself...but both were down when he was tiny...

The lop made his ears silly, the mohawk and mutton chops were the lionhead and his fur was super soft..that being the part rex...or so I have been told....

What I have read about wooly's so far is very encouraging about attitude...just looking up info on them myself...

I hope all goes well in your search...

and of course I am sure someone else will come along with better ideas and suggestions lol....I am a beginner (addict) in the world of buns....


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

*happatk wrote: *


> This bunny is apparently 12 weeks old now, too, so I dunno if it's already bonded to the person who owns it now or if its too late to train it.



The age of the bunny doesn't matter.  You will still be able to bond with the new bunny as well as do any training you like.  

Emily


----------



## happatk

Thanks guys! I'm not going to exclude this little girl as I consider which bun to get. I know she's been looking for a home for a while, so maybe I'll move her up on my list. The only problem would be that she's a couple hours away. 

Again, any suggestions about which breed you think is the sweetest and is still relatively small are totally welcome!


----------



## swanlake

just so you know, the smaller breeds can also be more fiesty, at least I think so. I have fostered many rabbits, and I think it all depends on the rabbit on how sweet they will be. My one girl doesnt really like people, but a foster I just had was the funnest and friendliest buns I have ever met. Maybe before deciding see if you can find out what their temperment is like, which may help you in choosing.


----------



## Orchid

I would try to meet the buns if you could. 

Perhaps start with those closest to you and if you don't feel or find that connection you move on to the next bun and so on..

I have met a few buns lately...but Bella got me...not to mention that English Angora....trying to decide whether to get him or not...

Meeting them in person is the only way for me to decide at least....


----------



## happatk

*Orchid wrote: *


> I would try to meet the buns if you could.
> 
> Perhaps start with those closest to you and if you don't feel or find that connection you move on to the next bun and so on..
> 
> I have met a few buns lately...but Bella got me...not to mention that English Angora....trying to decide whether to get him or not...
> 
> Meeting them in person is the only way for me to decide at least....


I think you're right. I just emailed the lady with the Jersey Wooly (she's the closest one to me... she actually works at my school) and asked if I could meet her baby Woolies to see if any of them like me. I also emailed the lady with the Lionhead/Lop and asked if I could come next weekend and see them. 

Soo, how do you know if a rabbit likes you? I read that they lick you, but I'm not sure that any bun that I just met would do such a thing.


----------



## Orchid

*happatk wrote: *


> *Orchid wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I would try to meet the buns if you could.
> 
> Perhaps start with those closest to you and if you don't feel or find that connection you move on to the next bun and so on..
> 
> I have met a few buns lately...but Bella got me...not to mention that English Angora....trying to decide whether to get him or not...
> 
> Meeting them in person is the only way for me to decide at least....
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're right. I just emailed the lady with the Jersey Wooly (she's the closest one to me... she actually works at my school) and asked if I could meet her baby Woolies to see if any of them like me. I also emailed the lady with the Lionhead/Lop and asked if I could come next weekend and see them.
> 
> Soo, how do you know if a rabbit likes you? I read that they lick you, but I'm not sure that any bun that I just met would do such a thing.
Click to expand...


lol...you would be surprised...If you had ever come to my house when Simon was alive he would have attacked you for love. Jump right up, start licking and nudging you...He was king of this castle 

Baby buns are different I think though...more shy and more careful...

Say you are there and a bun is hiding and trying to get away from you...bad sign.

If there is a bun that is checking you out, sniffing you,running around you and even throws a binky in for kicks...that would be a good sign.....Personally I like being able to pet and snuggle with my buns so if a bun is just too nervous and worried, scared all the time, a biter...not for my family.

I can't really offer any more on that except to say, go and spend some time with the buns...see how you feel around them all...and the person who has them I would hope knows some about buns and could talk to you about that. Never be afraid to pick a brain 

Questions I asked today about Bella...how is her diet, what does she like to eat,not like, or disagrees with her tum. What is a general idea of her attitude. What kind of brushes do I need to buy to take proper care of her coat...discussed how the hair is long around her eyes and so Jeanette feels that she gets startled a bit by you because she can't see you coming so to speak...but once she smells you she calms down....Ask when they last saw a vet, has there been any problems? Has there been times of not eating, bad poo, doesn't like hay etc. Simon was a brat and didn't like to eat hay...eating hay is important and one of the first questions I ask now  Do they like toys? Have a favorite something? Chewer? I had to cover and protect any wires, dangles etc that Simon could popssibly chew. He liked to eat everything he shouldn't.What about spay and neuter? I find attitudes improve and mellow when they get fixed although the binkies start to get fewer after that  Least with some of the buns I have encountered....


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits

> There is a breed called hotot I think and the eyes remind me of that...perhaps a mix with lionhead...


I doubt that hotot has anything to do with this mix. If anything, breeding a hotot to a different breed would ruin the eye circles. All broken (spotted) pattern rabbits should have eye circles, as well as a nose butterfly, and evenly distributed markings on each side of their body. Not all do, because of the nature of broken genetics (we won't get into that). But eye circles are not only common to Dwarf Hotots.


> Soo, how do you know if a rabbit likes you? I read that they lick you, but I'm not sure that any bun that I just met would do such a thing.


Most rabbits will not run up and clobber you with kisses, like a puppy might. Rabbits are more timid by nature and they are prey animals. So generally, they will be a little "off" around new people. Of course, if any come up to greet you (in the form of sniffing you or letting you pet them), that tells you right off the bat that they will be less scared and a more confident sort of bunny. If you're looking for a cuddly bunny, you'll also want to pick up and hold each rabbit. If they squirm or seem nervous, it's probably not a bunny that will want to be cuddled. Most bunnies are "floor bunnies". They're naturally ground-dwelling creatures and don't enjoy being carried. But if you want a lap bunny, they do exist. It will just be a longer search.



Also, the bunny in this post is definitely a Lionhead cross, because it's a very strange looking Lionhead. LOL! Lionheads are generally more short, cobby, and wide/chunky with teeny little ears. This bunny seems to be a bit longer bodied, narrower, with a slimmer face and longer ears. A lop mix may be accurate. However, based on her age, I would be fairly confident in saying that her ears will not lop as an adult. So if you're looking for a lop bunny, this cross will probably not be what you want. If you don't care, maybe so.Depends what you're looking for.

Hope that helps explain things a little!


----------



## happatk

Orchid, did Bella come from Lanexa, Virginia? That's where this mystery bunny is from.
---------------

I'm going to meet the Jersey Wooly tomorrow morning, woo! I hope it likes me! If not, I'm (hopefully) going to meet the Holland Lop on Saturday, then the mystery bunny next weekend.

Dream bun, I know you're out there!:bunnydance: :run:I'm coming for you!!


----------



## Fancy77

*happatk wrote: *


> Dream bun, I know you're out there!:bunnydance: :run:I'm coming for you!!


:roflmao:


----------



## SweetSassy

:yeahthat: LOL!!!!


----------



## Orchid

*happatk wrote: *


> Orchid, did Bella come from Lanexa, Virginia? That's where this mystery bunny is from.
> ---------------
> 
> I'm going to meet the Jersey Wooly tomorrow morning, woo! I hope it likes me! If not, I'm (hopefully) going to meet the Holland Lop on Saturday, then the mystery bunny next weekend.
> 
> Dream bun, I know you're out there!:bunnydance: :run:I'm coming for you!!



I know some of her history but nothing about location....We are close enough it is not unthinkable...

I can't wait for our new bun to come home now...I spent today setting up a new castle 

:muscleman:

Got a little more crazy:craziness and elborate then I ever have before...but we have plenty of time to wait for her lol...

I like lops, but dig lionheads way more...though I am thinking J Woolys are pretty darn cool too:thumbup...but hey there really isn't a bun I don't dig..lol

anic::wave:


----------



## happatk

I agree, Orchid! I love all the little bunnies I've seen so far... I wish I had room for all of them!

Ultimately, it might come down to which bun needs my love the most. As cute at the baby Jersey Wooly is, the Holland Lop is in greater need of a home because her owner doesn't pay attention to her anymore. The Lanexa Lionheads are probably the most needy of all the ones I've been looking at because they're being fostered, but they're also the furthest away.

AHH, I feel guilty for not being able to save all of them!

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::inlove:


----------

